

Ask HN: What factors determine compensation in companies like Facebook? - frostnovazzz

What are good things that make you outstanding, and get more salary than others?
======
staunch
Specialization is probably the most common way to get significantly higher
compensation as a grunt. Make yourself an expert in some hot area of
technology. Higher demand and lower supply = higher compensation.

Just imagine being the guy trying to hire a kernel developer vs hiring a PHP
developer familiar with Wordpress. You're going to have to pay more, a lot
more.

~~~
gumby
And continually invest some of your time in 1> keeping current (meaning right
at the leading edge) of your specialization as well as something else that's
emerging, and may replace your specialization, that also interests you and 2>
getting the word out. In a specialized domain this doesn't mean you need to
have some intense twittersphere / githubsphere presence as the "networking"
maketroids claim, it just means that fellow experts in your area should know
who you are (not necessarily in person) and respect you.

------
codeonfire
Working at Facebook is what determines compensation at Facebook. Facebook is
forced to pay its employees a high salary because they work at Facebook. If
they did not, other companies would simply hire all their new employees away
within a year of their start date. It doesn't have a whole lot to do with the
individual.

